# Help recurrent diarrhea



## Jemmmma (Oct 15, 2021)

My 9 month old vizsla puppy has recurrent diarrhea. The vet says it is from campylobacter. They think she is being exposed repeatedly at my boyfriends house because she usually gets sick soon afterward. His older dog had similar diarrhea issues when she was a puppy she may be a carrier. But even without going to his house she has crippling diarrhea watery with mucus every 2-4 weeks. She looses about 7 pounds usually each time. It’s always so bad I have no choice but to take her to the vet fearing dehydration if she doesn’t get some meds. They give her endosorb, metronidazole and probiotics and give me a $200 paycheck that I can not afford. This is not just one vet btw I have tried 3 different vets.I can not keep going like this I don’t have the money. If I can’t find a long term solution I’m going to have to rehome and I love her to death. Does anyone have any experience or suggestions? I am afraid I might have to rehome her I don’t have the time and money to take care of a dog that is constantly ill I also don’t have a backyard so I can’t leave her outside when she has diarrhea I have to put her in her crate when I know she is going to soil it. Which isn’t fair to me or her. Plz help


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Do you feed a raw diet? Does your dog frequently drink water from an outside stream, river, lake, or area of puddles? Does your dog get into animal carcasses or eat wild animals she catches? Do you give probiotics with every meal? The idea is to figure out where she's getting an infection from to prevent it.

If it is not microbial, things can get more complicated, such as some type of autoimmune issue. You see, even if it is not a microbe, metronidazole still acts as a gastrointestinal anti-inflammatory. So it will even help if it was autoimmune or other issue. I know this from our last dog who had a genetic nerve disorder where she was loosing control of her bowels and having all kinds of stool issues like diarrhea. Nothing to do with microbes but the metronidazole was a life saver for us. Got her stool solid again and she lived her last year on a daily dosage. If the vets rule out microbial, it may be prudent to have a stock of metronidazole for when the attack occurs to begin treatment right away. Also save a $200 vet visit. It is quite possible she will grow out of it if this is the case.


----------



## Travelstar (Nov 18, 2020)

Our girl picked this up this time last year. Almost definitely linked to drinking from bad puddles where she goes for a run.

In our case, she had that plus giardia and they ended up putting her on pancur granuals for an extended dose (I think from memory it was either 7 days or 10 days). All I can say is that she was quite unwell.


----------

